# Passenger side airbag removal



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have a buyer for the airbags out of my parts car; and i'm wondering how do i remove my passenger side airbag? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Connect a battery... 

hit the front of the car with a sledgehammer REALLY hard. That should free it up.

Hehe, sorry - had to do it. But really, I cant help you, not sure how to remove it.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Katana, maybe if you remove the dashboard? Im 1% sure.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Take out the glove box first, then you will see the bottom of the airbag.You will need a special anti-tamper style Torx socket to remove it. I believe there are 2 bolts that retain it to the dash frame.


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

*reply to removing the airbags*

I have removed the drivers side air bag and in the process of removing the passengers..... the driver's side is held on by two torx bolts. one on each side of the steering wheel.... (i was hit and both bags deployed.. the damage is not horrid so I am rebuilding) obviously use caution if the bags are not deployed or if you get your face busted dont cry LOL. Anyways you have to remove the glove box and remove the frame, remove the glove box locking attachment as well. In order to remove the glove box you have to pull the black pins out of the back, un screw the bolts holding it in and then maneuver it out of the dash, once that is out remove there are 6 torx bolts holding the airbag in... 4 on one level and then 2 a tad deeper in the dash.... this is as far as I have gotten... i sliced my finger and called it a day lol... but it looks like the dash has to come out to finish removal... The Haynes manual only has driver's side NOT the passengers  Hope this helps


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Wow, way to bring this thread back from the dead a decade later.


----------



## racker13 (7 mo ago)

I am trying to take the dash out of a 2002 villager, and the airbag will not come out. I have the glove box out and the 4 nuts holding the bag in,it wiggles in there but it wont come out .I need to remove it to get the last bolts out of the dash panel,I needthe dash and bag for another quest(same body) and that dam bag is not nice to me.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunno for sure on an '02 Quest, but most Nissan PAB's have one or two 8mm screws (12mm head) behind the glove box, holding the bag frame to the steering crossmember.


----------



## racker13 (7 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Dunno for sure on an '02 Quest, but most Nissan PAB's have one or two 8mm screws (12mm head) behind the glove box, holding the bag frame to the steering crossmember.





VStar650CL said:


> Dunno for sure on an '02 Quest, but most Nissan PAB's have one or two 8mm screws (12mm head) behind the glove box, holding the bag frame to the steering crossmember.


The steering crossmember? this is on passenger air bag ,does it go all the way across? I took 4 12mm nuts out off of the bottom of the air bag in the dash behind the glove box,was trying to find out what else was back there.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The crossmember is a giant steel tube that runs all the way across the car between the A-pillars and supports the dashboard, steering wheel and HVAC Unit. Most likely the bag is bolted to a bracket welded to the crossmember.


----------



## racker13 (7 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> The crossmember is a giant steel tube that runs all the way across the car between the A-pillars and supports the dashboard, steering wheel and HVAC Unit. Most likely the bag is bolted to a bracket welded to the crossmember.


OK thank you, for some reason the bag is caught on something and will not come up and out of the dash


----------



## racker13 (7 mo ago)

I finally got it to pop out, the wire clips on the back of the bag did not want to come loose, and the dash is out.thanks for your input.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I once had to replace a shifter that was glued so thoroughly to the floorpan of an old Sentra that it took a prybar and hammer to get it loose. The issue turned out to be 20 years of spilled soda pop. With old cars, ya just never know.

You're most welcome.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

I have the glove box out and the 4 nuts holding the bag in,it wiggles in there but it wont come out .





Speed Test​


----------

